# Catfish Pond



## jstblsd

Has anyone heard of a catfish farm called Wels? Is it a good place to go? Directions, phone # or cost? Any info will help thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## pcola4

It's called Well's Farm up near Jay Florida. Number is 850 675-4717. Think they have a web site too. Another good place is in Walnut Hill. Steve's Farm. He has a web site too and the fishing is really good. You can catch more at Steve's and bigger cats if that's what you want. Both are nice places. Well's you have to walk a ways. Steve's you can drive right up to the pond if that makes a difference. Good luck. Cant go wrong either way.


----------



## FishWalton

I have been to Steve's. Great place for catching, especially for kids who like action.
They have free admission this Saturday and next Monday, but being Memorial Day it could bring out a crowd. You won't go wrong at Steve's. See http://www.stevesfarm.net


----------



## jstblsd

Thanks guys I'm trying to setup a trip for the kids at our church so they can have a little fun.


----------

